# Cube Nano



## ziperzip (12 Nov 2012)

Hi All,
I would like to share  my new Nano Cube with you
 30 x 30 x 30
Light: 27W +23W
Aquasoil amazonia II
plants :  Rotala rotundifolia ,  Rotala rotundifolia, ROTALA SP. 'GREEN', Anubias nana and some glossostigmas
Pressurized co2: 1bps 





















I hope you enjoy


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Nov 2012)

Nice little cube and nice colourings! sponge bob??!

jack


----------



## Matt Warner (12 Nov 2012)

Hi, that's a lovely looking nano tank!   
Is the tank a Dennerle Nano Cube? Do you have any fish or shrimp in there at the moment? It would be a great home for some shrimp!


----------



## hinch (12 Nov 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Hi, that's a lovely looking nano tank!
> Is the tank a Dennerle Nano Cube? Do you have any fish or shrimp in there at the moment? It would be a great home for some shrimp!




I see an otto in the first picture


----------



## Ady34 (12 Nov 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> Matty1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....And a Siamese fighter top left.
Lovely looking nano, Sponge bob is very Oliver knot...... ish!


----------



## PPage666 (7 Dec 2012)




----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Sponge Bob? Hope you have kids lol


----------

